# Don't Call Me the Next Anne Rice



## KeshKesh7 (Feb 4, 2008)

Basically I'm a 17 year old Creative Writing major in Brew City. Nobody in my family shows an interest in books, much less a talent in writing, so I'd like to think I'm gifted. Hah. Sometimes I amuse myself. 
I've always known I wanted to write novels. And I've always been interested in the occult. 
Currently I'm writing a vampire novel. Hopefully a series. :

*It seems as if critics get a kick out of calling every author who writes a vampire-related novel or story the next Anne Rice, or at least comparing them to Anne Rice. I realize Anne Rice is the father (yes, I said father, not because I'm hating on Anne Rice, just because it's a common term and I see no reason to limit it to gender) of modern day vampire fiction, but really. That's like comparing every single horror writer to Stephen King. Or every single science fiction writer to Elrond Hubbard. (Possible bad examples -- please forgive, since I'm naming genre authors off the top of my head). But you get my point. *
*The reason I'm complaining is because I'm currently writing a vampire novel. I have been for a little more than a year and a half. Yes, I've read quite a bit of vampire related literature. And yes, Anne Rice was the first vampire books I read. But I've really developed a distate for her demigod, guilt-ridden loner type vampire. Same goes for Stephanie Meyer. And Laurell K. Hamilton. And hell -- even The Vampire de Sade feels emotion when it comes to his niece/daughter Liliana. Yes, I understand guilt is a natural occurance, but I'd rather not focus on it. As they say, write what you know, and I'm more of a radical personality than I am a guilt type or a victim type. *
*In Anne Rice's introduction to the movie Interview With the Vampire, she says that her vampires are metaphors for us. Humans. Frankly, I see no real similarities between myself and Louis, Claudia, or Lestat. Too romance, too much emotion (not that I'm stoic), too much thinking (in the end of the book Interview With the Vampire, Louis really gets on my nerves). *
*I'd like to think that my writing is drastically different from the current vampire literature. I've read so many different authors, so many different vampire books, and I'm really trying my best to be original without being crazy. *
*Currently I'm reading I Am Legend. I like the scientific spin (but not the demonic type spin -- I'm not quite done btw), but I also like the vampires in Kerrelyn Sparks Love At Stake series. I dunno if that tells you anything about my story. I'm afraid I DO have something popular vampire literature hasn't touched on, and might reveal it if I go any further. Paranoid, me? *
*So wish me luck, and I'll do the same for you, as long as you don't call me the next Anne Rice. :sunny:*
*~ K. M. Hepp*
*PS: I like my initials. Just imagine them on a book cover. Haha. *


----------



## Faustling (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't worry, you're clearly the next Anne Baker.


----------



## Industrial (Feb 4, 2008)

heh. Welcome to the forums, I'm also a big fan of writing horror and other abstract plots. 

I would like to read more from you, I'm pretty sure you would enjoy my stuff as well.

Welcome, hope to see you around.


----------



## KeshKesh7 (Feb 4, 2008)

Anne Baker. My my.


----------



## Kurosaki_Ichigo (Feb 4, 2008)

Lovely and nice to meet you. 
But, I have to say, I quite like Stephenie Meyer myself, but you choose what you write.
Anyways, welcome.


----------



## JessicaVendetta (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice to meet you 

As much as I like Anne Rice, I'd have to say the best book out of the original series was Memnoch The Devil. The theology itself blew my mind away.


----------



## KeshKesh7 (Feb 5, 2008)

I like Stephanie Meyer but not her vamipres. Haha. I like Anne Rice's book Merrick just because I like David Talbot. But I dislike Lestat after Memnoch the Devil. The theology was interesting...


----------



## Shinn (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to WF


----------



## Vee (Feb 6, 2008)

I would just like to take the opportunity to welcome the next Anita Blake to the forums.


----------



## rosiecotton (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome!
Best Anne Rice?  The Witching Hour - pure gothic lush!


----------



## KeshKesh7 (Feb 10, 2008)

I heart the Anite Blake series. I really do.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum!


Nickir


----------



## Vee (Feb 10, 2008)

My apologies for getting you mixed up with another forum member.


----------

